# Confused?!?!



## jessica (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi!

I know this forum is mainly to discuss the treatment, but i was hoping someone would have some advice on the iodine uptake scan? I was diagnosed w/Hashimoto's and was sent for this test among others. When it came back it showed that my thyroid was inflamed, according to dr (test showed the thyroid used the iodine like he thought it would), and that there were some cold nodules. I thought cold nodules were a thing for at least some concern, but my doctor said that part of the test doesn't matter b/c it's a test used for people w/hyerthyroidism. Is this true? Should i be worried? I have added a thread to the Hashimoto's forum if anyone would like to help me or look and more of my infomation. I feel like I am way to young (24) to be hurting like this and feeling as confused as I do. The doctors treat me like I am crazy! Any help, links, or advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jessica said:


> Hi!
> 
> I know this forum is mainly to discuss the treatment, but i was hoping someone would have some advice on the iodine uptake scan? I was diagnosed w/Hashimoto's and was sent for this test among others. When it came back it showed that my thyroid was inflamed, according to dr (test showed the thyroid used the iodine like he thought it would), and that there were some cold nodules. I thought cold nodules were a thing for at least some concern, but my doctor said that part of the test doesn't matter b/c it's a test used for people w/hyerthyroidism. Is this true? Should i be worried? I have added a thread to the Hashimoto's forum if anyone would like to help me or look and more of my infomation. I feel like I am way to young (24) to be hurting like this and feeling as confused as I do. The doctors treat me like I am crazy! Any help, links, or advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


You should be very concerned about cold nodules. Yikes! Nothing to panic about but they are prone to cancer.

This a very good site.

http://www.thyroid-cancer.net/topics/what+is+the+thyroid

I definitely would request FNA (fine needle aspiration) to see what is going on.

Here is another good site........

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1665239/


----------



## jessica (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Andros!

I'm going to look into those links. It's all so frustrating b/c he said there weren't nodules on one test but cold ones on another but that they didn't matter! the help you give people on here is awesome!

thanks again


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jessica said:


> Thanks Andros!
> 
> I'm going to look into those links. It's all so frustrating b/c he said there weren't nodules on one test but cold ones on another but that they didn't matter! the help you give people on here is awesome!
> 
> thanks again


Keep us in the loop, Jessica. We are worried and concerned.


----------

